# big dc motor



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Where would you put $120K worth of batteries?


----------



## sxyrx7 (Feb 27, 2008)

i think the motor alone would crush any car


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

sxyrx7 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260786411712&category=42922&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> what do you think this would go like in a car
> 
> ...


It would go not very fast at 514 RPM.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

corbin said:


> It would go not very fast at 514 RPM.


In fact, probably really fast with 8000 hp.... you just need proper gearing.... and proper vehicule..


----------



## wb9hco (Nov 11, 2009)

The largest draw back is the $400000+ for the batteries and lord knows how much for the controller...


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

wb9hco said:


> The largest draw back is the $400000+ for the batteries and lord knows how much for the controller...


You only need 9 Soliton 1 (9x 1000A (27000$)).....


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Slap a wheel on that thing and ride it like Corbin's unicycle  Batteries in a backpack... or talk to the perpetual motions guys.

JR


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

corbin said:


> It would go not very fast at 514 RPM.


That's if you're running at just 700 volts. Maybe you can advance the brushes and run at a higher voltage to get a better rpm.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> That's if you're running at just 700 volts. Maybe you can advance the brushes and run at a higher voltage to get a better rpm.


   Hilarious!

I'm glad I finished swallowing the water I was drinking before I read this... Could have been ugly otherwise!


----------

